# Solution for more creative activities



## Vinnykuoch (Apr 14, 2016)

hi everyone, my name is vincent
I am currently in university, and i am doing an assessment for business and i was wondering if you would be interested in giving me feedback on my groups business proposal. Our topic is to interpret this idea of"Creating    the    urban    economy    of    the    future,    adapting    our    current    environment    to    the    unmet    needs    of    the    City's    creative    industries". 
My business group has identified the problem space for: the lack of senior citizen engagement with creative sectors and absence of empowerment due to the constricted agency. Our solution for this is to create a network and host events which allow seniors to engage with the arts(classes), enjoy(comedy, music) and socialise by integrating multiple nursing homes. 

It would be great if you guys could give some feedback on this idea, or other ways we could help improve on this concept
Thank you


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 14, 2016)

Err, how about "us girls" too?  Or do you want just guys' responses? How about rephrasing your "request" along the lines of "Would you be interested in giving me some feedback ... "?

What do you mean by "integrating multiple nursing homes," exactly? What are the logistics for that?

Are you interested only in senior residents of nursing homes?  

Would you mind translating/explaining what you mean by "absence of empowerment due to the constricted agency"?  What agency are you talking about?  Whose absence of empowerment?


----------



## jujube (Apr 14, 2016)

Yep, I'm confused, too.....  The only thing that's constricted around here is the ever-shrinking waistband of my jeans.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 14, 2016)

jujube said:


> Yep, I'm confused, too.....  The only thing that's constricted around here is the ever-shrinking waistband of my jeans.



LOL I know that feeling!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry Dude.  Can't help you without your profile.


----------



## mattc (Apr 14, 2016)

The more "creative industries" seem,to me at least,to appeal to the youth rather than to the retired.The creative stuff often is more expensive and requires folks with disposable income to support it.Seeing future trends is always a crap shoot.


----------



## Vinnykuoch (Apr 14, 2016)

Our group is aiming this towards the age demographic of 65 and above, since most elderly people within nursing homes are unable/restricted to go out we are trying to platform events with the nursing homes so different groups of people can go out to suit there certain needs eg. like listen to music, go dancing, or integrate RSLs. or what activities do you think are lacking within nursing homes that individuals would want?
Also for the constricted part of the problem, i am referring to the things that stop individuals from doing such creative activities eg. unable to drive a car hence providing transportation for these activities


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Err, how about "us girls" too?  Or do you want just guys' responses?



'You guys' refers to everyone, not just males.   I still use it sometimes although I confuse people in Scotland.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2016)

Vinnykuoch said:


> Our group is aiming this towards the age demographic of 65 and above, since most elderly people within nursing homes are unable/restricted to go out we are trying to platform events with the nursing homes so different groups of people can go out to suit there certain needs eg. like listen to music, go dancing, or integrate RSLs. or what activities do you think are lacking within nursing homes that individuals would want?
> Also for the constricted part of the problem, i am referring to the things that stop individuals from doing such creative activities eg. unable to drive a car hence providing transportation for these activities



Do you have any idea how many times we get someone posting here who says they are doing research and want to use us?  And BTW, 65 is not elderly.


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> 'You guys' refers to everyone, not just males.   I still use it sometimes although I confuse people in Scotland.



Except for New York/New Jersey, where it's "youse guys" and the South, where it's "all y'all".  Heehee.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 15, 2016)

jujube said:


> Except for New York/New Jersey, where it's "youse guys" and the South, where it's "all y'all".  Heehee.



They also say yous guys in the UP of Michigan.  I never picked up saying y'all even though I lived in TN 10 years and Florida for 4.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 15, 2016)

It isn't very professional, either.  Nothing wrong with just "you."  Much more formal, especially if the people addressed are approached as possible research subjects.  

"Nursing homes" doesn't fit here, either.  Are any of you in nursing homes?  I'm not.  Thank God.  

All right, Vincent, since you are a student, I will give you a little free help and advice.  

First of all, proofread your posts before hitting "POST."  A properly worded post will make a much better impression on your readers than a sloppily worded and edited one.  



> Our group is aiming this towards the age demographic of 65 and above, since most elderly people within nursing homes are *unable/restricted to go out* *[this should read "unable to go out/restricted from going out."] **We**are trying to platform events with the nursing homes so different groups of people can go out to suit there certain needs eg. like listen to music, go dancing, or integrate RSLs.* [This sentence is so poorly written that I will rewrite the entire thing for you.  *"We are trying to arrange(?) events with nursing homes so that different groups of residents can go out to suit their certain needs, e.g., listen to music, dance, or integrate RSLs."]* *What activities do you think are lacking within nursing homes that individuals would want?*
> *Also for the constricted part of the problem, i am referring to the things that stop individuals from doing such creative activities eg. unable to drive a car hence providing transportation for these activities.  [Also, as to the "constricted" part of the problem, I am referring to conditions that prevent individuals from doing such creative activities. For example, if a resident is unable to drive a car, transportation to these activities could be provided.]*



Are you planning to provide transportation as part of your study? 

It has been years since I was in graduate school, or a GTA, so that is about all the help I can give you now. Any more editorial assistance, and I am gonna start charging!  I used to do that and my fee was quite reasonable. 

Since, as I said, I don't live in a nursing home, I don't think I can give you any more help.  It would be nice, however, to hear about studies and projects focused on helping senior residents of low-income housing get transportation to local events of interest.


----------



## ladyp (Apr 19, 2016)

poorly stated for some one conducting a study


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 19, 2016)

Do you have any idea how many times we get someone posting here who says they are doing research and want to use us?  And BTW, 65 is not elderly. 

Sadly, you're speaking for yourself...54 and ready for the ice floe...somebody shoot me now.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Do you have any idea how many times we get someone posting here who says they are doing research and want to use us?  And BTW, 65 is not elderly.
> 
> Sadly, you're speaking for yourself...54 and ready for the ice floe...somebody shoot me now.



Come on up, fur, I'm older than you are and nowhere near ready for an ice floe!  What you need is a toboggan. 

Remember these guys? --


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 19, 2016)

Yess yess, something to tell me this is as good as it gets, all downhill from here. I like to believe in miracles. But really, realistically, I could be a widow, losing my beautiful Callie, hubby is gone, off my meds, my daughter lost to child services, I'm in a cardboard box shoplifting cat food for my own consumption.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 19, 2016)

fur,

Where I live, my rent is not more than 30% of my income (90% Social Security).  Utilities are included except phone and internet (basic cable is included).  It is a safe, fairly well-run apartment building.  Far from perfect, but safe, relatively quiet, no kids, no families, no gang shootings, no drug deals.  I get one of my meds free from Pubix; the other two are not too expensive; I might be able to change my BP meds but other ones could be way too expensive for me, so I take the ones that work for me, that I can afford.  

I am on food stamps (not much, but it helps a little).  

My cats have never missed a meal yet.  

When I turn 65 Medicare will kick in.  

I don't know how old your daughter is; the building I live in is for 62 and up, or at least 19 if the person has mobility issues.  

Twice in the last 10 years or so I have thought I was close to living in my car with my cats but I have not been reduced to those circumstances.  We have a roof over our heads, food in the fridge, and each other.  I don't know if this is as good as it's gonna get, but I keep hoping I can find a way to make it better.  I have learned how to get food stamps, free (or low-cost) transportation, free government cell phone (a joke, but at least a free phone), and low-cost medical care (not great, but then good ERs are, technically, free).  The hard parts are dental care (but I have gotten that too) and things other people take for granted but are not absolute necessities for survival.  

What I miss most is friends and their presence.  But you learn who your real friends are.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Do you have any idea how many times we get someone posting here who says they are doing research and want to use us?  And BTW, 65 is not elderly.
> 
> Sadly, you're speaking for yourself...54 and ready for the ice floe...somebody shoot me now.



You feel old at 54?!  I don't feel old at 64 and still felt really young at 54.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 21, 2016)

Evidently we have discouraged young Vinny. I notice he has not been back here.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> It isn't very professional, either.  Nothing wrong with just "you."  Much more formal, especially if the people addressed are approached as possible research subjects.
> 
> "Nursing homes" doesn't fit here, either.  Are any of you in nursing homes?  I'm not.  Thank God.
> 
> ...



Guitarist -- you forgot the misuse of "there," as in "there interests."


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2016)

ladyp said:


> poorly stated for some one conducting a study



Yes, VERY poorly written.  If his post is an example of what is coming out of our universities, we are in big trouble.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2016)

I just read about the Queen celebrating her 90th birthday with multiple events, running around all over the place receiving good wishes, etc. Most people half her age would be worn out. How on earth can anyone consider 65 "old?"

In case Vinny is still here, he should be aware that most nursing homes, at least the ones around where I live, have frequent concerts, parties, etc. Many local groups perform "outreach" events, some of them as often as once a week, in the nursing homes/assisted living facilities. 

As far as driving to other locations for participation in the arts, most residents of nursing homes are there for a reason. They are not up to driving, and often not up to being driven anywhere either. Many of them are very incapacitated physically, and many of them mentally as well. They are not in a nursing home because they are old; they are there because they are seriously disabled.

I am a member of a wonderful chorale, consisting entirely of singers 55+, with conductors likewise. I may have posted this already; in case I haven't, enjoy!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGjjRwd02Jw


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow, what a great video, Sunny.  I would love to be in something like that.  I miss choral singing.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2016)

I feel very lucky that I discovered Encore, strictly by chance. I went to one of their free concerts in a church near where I live, and was blown away. I joined the next month.

As far as I know, this is a local thing, with Encore groups in MD, VA, and DC. But for all I know, the word may have spread by now. I don't know where you live, Guitarist, but if it's in the U.S., try googling. There might be one near you, or something similar.


----------



## Kitties (Apr 23, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> fur,
> 
> Where I live, my rent is not more than 30% of my income (90% Social Security).  Utilities are included except phone and internet (basic cable is included).  It is a safe, fairly well-run apartment building.  Far from perfect, but safe, relatively quiet, no kids, no families, no gang shootings, no drug deals.  I get one of my meds free from Pubix; the other two are not too expensive; I might be able to change my BP meds but other ones could be way too expensive for me, so I take the ones that work for me, that I can afford.
> 
> ...



I hope your apartment will remain comfortable for you and that you and your cats can stay there as long as you desire. It's very stressful having to worry about necessities. Safe and affordable housing is a large concern.


----------



## Kitties (Apr 24, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> You feel old at 54?!  I don't feel old at 64 and still felt really young at 54.


I never thought I'd feel old but at 55 I suddenly do. I guess it's a complex mixture of what people have been through and how they handle things like stress etc. I think a lot of things have caught up with me.

Maybe I'll get past it. Not sure.


----------



## Ray (May 1, 2016)

About "making music" - all it takes is a note hung on the community or library bulletin board. All it took was one note to get this started about twelve years ago.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvUBdK_5N9I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDfbldkxuN0

Of course, it doesn't always work out that "large". Where I now live I put up a note and we have a group of about 8-10 on any given Monday doing old C/W, bluegrass, and gospel. We also have a "spin-off" that meets to do doo-wop and folk on another day.

Lots of fun.......and all from a simple note on the bulletin board.


----------



## Ray (May 4, 2016)

I mention the following because while where to live, finances, family and many other issues must be considered - living and enjoying day to day is essential. Mere survival isn't worth it.

So - fun stuff - get like minded people together and recreate old radio programs. Many, many scripts and originals are available free on line and it is a great opportunity to bring that "hidden actor" that has been just under the surface for many years out in the open. 

We have such a group in my community and not only do we enjoy it but many others in the community enjoy coming to see our "broadcasts".


----------

